# RR: 84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)










2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










3.	Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1983)










4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










5.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955)










7.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










8.	Gardiner (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (original & revised versions)	(1997)










9.	Stokowski (cond.), National Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)










10.	Mackerras (cond.), Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment	(1987) 








*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963) 
2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984) 
3.	Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1983) 
4.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1958) 
5.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960) 
6.	Cantelli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1955) 
7.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971) 
8.	Gardiner (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (original & revised versions)	(1997) 
9.	Stokowski (cond.), National Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977) 
10.	Mackerras (cond.), Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

